# reluz



## Peterdg

¡Hola!

Estoy leyendo el libro "La sombra del viento" de Carlos Ruiz Zafón.

Utiliza la palabra "reluz" y me pregunto si es una palabra que viene del català y si es así, cuál sería su sentido exacto.

Eso es el contexto:

"Me acerqué al balcón y me asomé hasta ver el reluz vaporoso que vertían las farolas en la Puerta del Angel".

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Peter


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Han hablado de este tema aquí y aquí.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda .


----------



## Peterdg

Miquel Àngel said:


> Han hablado de este tema aquí y aquí.
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda .


Gracias. Ya había visto estas entradas. Pero, lo que me interesa es si es una palabra  en català (el autor, si no me equivoco, siendo catalán).


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Pues que yo sepa no existe semejante palabra en catalán. Y de existir sería algo así como _rellum_ (luz = llum), pero bueno no está recogida ninguna de las dos palabras en el diccionario.


----------



## Peterdg

Miquel Àngel said:


> Pues que yo sepa no existe semejante palabra en catalán. Y de existir sería algo así como _rellum_ (luz = llum), pero bueno no está recogida ninguna de las dos palabras en el diccionario.


¡Muchas gracias!

Estamos leyendo el libro en clase y estoy seguro de que la pregunta surgirá ya que "reluz" tampoco está en los diccionarios de castellano. Por lo menos ahora sé lo que tengo que contestar


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ignoro si és normatiu, tanmateix _rellum_ indica que la llum és somorta, apagada, si fa no fa el que ens diu l'autor en la frase que ens has posat. Pot ser sigui una traducció literal que ja li estava be. Ara: segurament hi ha una expresió més encertada als diccionaris.


----------



## chics

Jo penso que es refereix a "resol" però o bé que no ve del sol directament, sinó que és llum reflectida en un vidre, per exemple (no sé perquè penso en la pel·li _El resplandor_...) o bé per enfacitar que no és un dia assoleiat. Zafón intenta crear una atmosfera gòtica, amb vent i pluja a tothora, la nit, etc.

A mi sí que em sona _rellum_ però potser és d'haver-li llegit a ell.


----------



## Elessar

Rellum *sí* és una paraula en català:

RELLUM _m. _
Reflectiment de llum (Mall.); cast. _reflejo. _Amb so rellum d'es ressol que pega de repel an es panyo, Maura Aygof. 148.

Font: Diccionari Català Valencià Balear, molt útil en aquests casos.

Respecte de si existeix també en castellà, la llengua és molt rica, i no totes les paraules apareixen als diccionaris. És normal que moltes amb el *sufix re-* no hi siguen. Així que, sí, podria ser una traducció literal catalana, però també una paraula castellana amb usos restringits o dialectals.

Salut!


----------



## Peterdg

¡Muchísimas gracias!

Siento que no hable ni escriba català pero entiendo bastante para comprender lo que me habéis escrito.

Peter


----------

